# seedbanks



## Kthugga (Feb 1, 2008)

which seed banks as the best collection of feminised seeds?


----------



## umbra (Feb 1, 2008)

I would say either dutch passion or nirvana have the largest selection


----------



## King Bud (Feb 1, 2008)

Why is it that you are looking for feminised seeds specifically?

I would recommend http://www.nirvana-shop.com/ , I've had experience with them, even found them through this site. :aok:


----------



## Kthugga (Feb 2, 2008)

who gots the best purple and blueberry feminized seeds


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Feb 2, 2008)

IMHO I think you've got a better chance of getting hermies, (= herpes for mj, stay away) by using fems...


----------



## godtea (Feb 3, 2008)

as far as I'm concerned if you buy feminised seeds you have to much money.
 "give a man a fish he eats for a day , teach him to fish and he eats for a lifetime"
I look forward to at least 1 male plant in a new seed packet  that means free seeds for life
 They are selling you a genetic line . Thats one of the reasons they charge you moon rock prices for them . 
 IMO feminised seeds are a suckers bet .


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 3, 2008)

> IMHO I think you've got a better chance of getting hermies, (= herpes for mj, stay away) by using fems...





> IMO feminised seeds are a suckers bet .


Have you guys grown out any fems before? I've got a few going now...i'll let you know how it goes.


----------

